# Show me the fun colors!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

And by fun colors I mean the ones that change in different lights. Like seal looking black inside and almost red/brown out in the sun.

I'll start, I call Odin blue seal and I'm not sure if its a real color but that's the best way to describe it. :hammer:

Inside in the morning and he's pretty darn dark brown.









Outside bright sun, and he almost has a lilac tinge.









Outside cloudy day, lookin dark blue.









Flash indoors at night showin shine and several different colors. 









Outside at dusk with no flashing lookin so very dark again.









So yeah, show me your color changing dogs!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Copper tint









Just plain grey









If he gets outside a lot in the summer he gets lighter too.


----------



## LikeABoss (Jan 23, 2013)

Tank at 15 weeks old

Reddish copper tones in less light









Light fawn in the light.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia: Seal


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals! I had D in mind when I started this. But I didn't realize Ecko was a color changer too! Lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I think most blue dogs are. The lighting and sun changes the tint. This summer he'll prob be more of that rust color because I plan on taking him to the beach every weekend since they opened up a leash only dog beach. 
D is handsome in every light.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Mya!


























Akasha stays pretty much the same blue. There's golden highlights in the sun


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww thanks guys. It's a pretty interesting color . I love these coppery blues too. So pretty.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Bouncer

Black face brindle body









Very little brindling









Brindle everywhere but mask









Dream

Brownish blue









Just Grey









Almost Silver here









Deep grey









Kryp

Looks like a regular fawn brindle here









Can see his grey/blue here









Brindling looks really light here









Pepsi

Looks tan here









Viciously grey hahaha(cheeze)









Mingled here a little tan a little dark grey and silver tones


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Pepsi is one pretty girl!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Alexa

Dark black with brindle highlights on shoulders and cheek









mostly black 









looking all black 









looking coppery and shine


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Her legs look almost red in that last pic. Pretty girl.


----------

